# Lori and Ian Wedding



## camz (Jun 8, 2010)

I rarely get to post my wedding work so wanted to share this series. Had this wedding covered over the weekend. Here are some samples of the first draft edits I've performed. Don't mind the watermark 

The Engagement(posted these earlier):






























The Wedding:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice, they would be very happy


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

You are very creative! Beautiful shots of some very beautiful people.


----------



## artoledo (Jun 8, 2010)

These are very fun! Great job Camz!


----------



## littlesandra (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful shots, care to share how these were lit? Natural?


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone...I'll post more as I edit the series



littlesandra said:


> Beautiful shots, care to share how these were lit? Natural?



Thanks..all were natural light on the ones I posted except for the cake and ring shot.  Windows and skylights are your friend


----------



## bkristopher (Jun 22, 2010)

These are very well done and inspiring to me as I am a noob, but one thing I did notice was #14 has a column/pole that looks as though there is a cigarette/butt coming out of his head.  

Well done regardless.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW. I kept going by saying "Okay I'll mention THAT one... no, THAT one... THAT one..."

Oh god these are all SO GOOD. :thumbup:


----------



## twocolor (Jun 22, 2010)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!!  Great work!


----------



## Keeylay (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW its beautiful pictures, I wish one day I can be as good as you. great A work. amazing.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, where to start... 

Love the skylit kiss
I love the cake shot with the champagne glasses...The colors, the lighting, beautiful.
The raising of glasses at the bar (expressions are perfect)
There must be something behind the Peanut butter cups...Your the peanut to my butter...something lol!
Your eye for candid shots (or what appear to be candid) is great.

Amazing work, your portfolio must be stunning for sure.


----------



## jermaine.insorio (Jun 23, 2010)

Great pictures! I hope I can also produce like that. Well, I'm not a professional one, but I always take pictures. What does Windows and skylights means? xD


----------



## edouble (Jun 23, 2010)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 24, 2010)

jermaine.insorio said:


> Great pictures! I hope I can also produce like that. Well, I'm not a professional one, but I always take pictures. What does Windows and skylights means? xD



Windows = microsoft operating system
Skylights = filters for your lens.

 H


----------



## camz (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and crits everyone...really appreciate it!!

Good catch on the pencil head...lol :thumbup:  I will definitely edit that.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jun 25, 2010)

They're going to love them!  I especially like the "guess who" picture.  Nice job.


----------



## Early (Jun 26, 2010)

Content and photography:thumbup:  Contrast:thumbdown:


----------



## Tbini87 (Jun 26, 2010)

those photos are great! good job, very fun to look at.


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 26, 2010)

I like all of them and the ideas, but I don't like that you cut her fingers off in the wedding ring one.


----------



## camz (Jun 26, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> I like all of them and the ideas, but I don't like that you cut her fingers off in the wedding ring one.


 
Yeah that was brought up to me on another forum so I looked at the series again and I'm glad I have another image of it however in a vertical form where all fingers are there .  Thanks alot!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 27, 2010)

I started to list the ones I really liked but I was up to like 8 or 9 and not done yet. Extremely creative shot with perfect editing.. you don't even realize the amount of inspiration you capture here. Thanks.


----------



## edouble (Jun 27, 2010)

Did your edit all of these photos? Will you share the basics of your editing?

Thanks


----------



## AlexL (Jun 29, 2010)

I like them except for the chess piece picture. I like more color in wedding photos.


----------



## shay (Jun 29, 2010)

Very good and creative!! How long have you been a photographer??


----------



## camz (Jun 29, 2010)

edouble said:


> Did your edit all of these photos? Will you share the basics of your editing?
> 
> Thanks


 
Nothing special really just color managment for the most part. I use ACR(I probably should switch to lightroom by now) for the fundaments like exposure, contrats..etcetc.. and maybe do a softlight or overlay blend in photoshop.

The engagement shoot was just a colored filter with a high pass filter blend . Basic stuff really...I don't blur or airbrush specific spots. I use noiseware pro and noise ninja plug-ins to clean it up the whole shot. 

Then I sharpen specifically depending on print orders(album, canvas, photopaper..etc).





shay said:


> Very good and creative!! How long have you been a photographer??


 
Thanks! Been doing photography since I was about 10 so that's 21 years


----------

